# Confusion on CCG protocol



## CougarKing (7 Nov 2006)

On looking through wikipedia, I was confused by the Canadian Coast Guard's designation as "non-military". But I am wondering just to what extent they are non-military?

They wear uniforms and have ranks. They have a Coast Guard Academy with cadets who drill.(look up the pics on the 25th Anniversary pics of the CCGA on Canadian Coast Guard Auxiliary website)

On the thread about "whether the Canadian Coast Guard should be Armed?", someone compared the CCG to a bunch of merchant sailors.

So, in any situation where Coast Guard personnel work with Navy/Marcom personnel, do CCG crewmen (who are technically civilians) have to salute Marcom officers? Such as when an icebreaker is tied up alongside one of the Kingston class ships.

How about in a formal situation where both CCG officers and Marcom officers are present? Would Marcom officers have to salute the CCG commissioner or any other CCG's ships officers? 

Forgive me for my ignorance.


For example why is this rank called "Vice-President" instead of Commander:


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Nov 2006)

The police are armed, do drill, wear uniforms and have rank but they are not military.


----------



## niner domestic (7 Nov 2006)

A fairly concise history of the CCG can be found at: 

http://www.ccg-gcc.gc.ca/usque-ad-mare/main_e.htm

It does have a chapter on its formation and reporting capacity/protocol.


----------



## CougarKing (7 Nov 2006)

Well, the police (whether RCMP or local police force like Vancouver's VPD) are pretty much a given when it comes to "military" protocol on some levels.

As for the CCG being armed, the subject of a past thread, so far I can only find one ship listed on the CCG fleet that is armed and it's on the East Coast. It's the Fisheries patrol vessel CCGS Leonard Cowley I think. 

So in essence, you say they are a civilian agency like the police forces simply because they also wear uniforms, have some arms and do drill in certain occasions. However, I was simply asking about the general day-to-day protocol of CCG officers and crew like the above situations I said.

I don't suppose CCG crewmen/coxswains on a CCG post are suppose to salute every CCG Officer/Deputy Unit leader they see as any Bosun's mate would salute any Marcom officer outdoors.

Personally, I think that the CCG should redesignated as "paramilitary" not only because some of them are armed, but because it is such a large uniformed force, (Marcom  has more personnel, but the CCG has more ships) and conducts business more like a navy than a fleet of merchant ships transporting goods for one particular shipping line. I am sorry if this might ignite a firestorm of comments back for using that word; I don't want to be a troll!


----------



## Haggis (7 Nov 2006)

CougarKing said:
			
		

> As for the CCG being armed, the subject of a past thread, so far I can only find one ship listed on the CCG fleet that is armed and it's on the East Coast. It's the Fisheries patrol vessel CCGS Leonard Cowley I think.



The Canadian Coast Guard is part of the Department of Fisheries and Oceans.   Fisheries officers are peace officers and, therefore, are armed.  So it would stand to reason that a Coast Guard vessel assigned specifically to fisheries patrol would also be armed.  Coast Guard officers are not peace officers, per se, but they are empowered to enforce certain regulations regarding boating, shipping and martime safety.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (7 Nov 2006)

When DFO and CCG were fused together, the CCG acquired some of their vessels. I would be surprised if they were armed. Each vessel had one rifle aboard, ours was a .303 still wrapped in grease paper and cosomline under the captains bunk. The icebreakers have a couple of hunting rifles to arm shore parties against Polarbears. Plus fishcops carry a S&W DAO pistol (5926?) 

The CCG was never an armed service and was previously called the Marine Navigation Service if I recall correctly. In 1964 they took over Marine SAR duties from the RCAF, previously only operating a few lifeboats and rest of the ships primarily doing icebreaking and buoy tending. 

The Fisheries service used to be armed with MG's and some vessels were equipped with 40mm bofors, when they were taken off I am not sure, but fisheries used to use MG's to kill Orca's and seals (times have changed eh!)

The commissioner of the CCG was strongly against arming the CCG and most of the ship crews would not want to become a armed service. The Fleet falls under DFO and the crews are unionized. Arming the guard may happen under a majority CPC government, but not a Liberal one.


----------



## Neill McKay (9 Nov 2006)

CougarKing said:
			
		

> On looking through wikipedia, I was confused by the Canadian Coast Guard's designation as "non-military". But I am wondering just to what extent they are non-military?
> 
> They wear uniforms and have ranks. They have a Coast Guard Academy with cadets who drill.(look up the pics on the 25th Anniversary pics of the CCGA on Canadian Coast Guard Auxiliary website)



BC Ferries, Marine Atlantic, and all sorts of other civilian mariners wear uniforms as well, but are not at all military.  The term "cadet" is used throughout the merchant marine for a student officer.

There is a small drill component in the Coast Guard College (not Academy) consisting of enough drill to get the students through a fairly basic parade.  It's  grand total of 12 hours of instruction in the first year. 



> On the thread about "whether the Canadian Coast Guard should be Armed?", someone compared the CCG to a bunch of merchant sailors.



That was probably me, and I probably said something more like "essentially merchant mariners", because that's what they are.  A Coast Guard officer is certified by Transport Canada just as a merchant marine officer is, and has a similar role.  They also belong the the Canadian Merchant Service guild, a union that represents merchant mariners and civilian mariners working with the federal government (e.g. officers who run the navy's tugs and similar craft).



> So, in any situation where Coast Guard personnel work with Navy/Marcom personnel, do CCG crewmen (who are technically civilians) have to salute Marcom officers? Such as when an icebreaker is tied up alongside one of the Kingston class ships.
> 
> How about in a formal situation where both CCG officers and Marcom officers are present? Would Marcom officers have to salute the CCG commissioner or any other CCG's ships officers?



I would be very surprised to see any Coast Guard member salute anyone.  Ship's crew members don't take any drill training that I know of.  While officers are trained from the ground up, crew are generally hired through civil service competition from among people with experience at sea.  It's not comparable to the navy, which will take someone off the street and train him to be a sailor.

Coast Guard oficers are not commissioned, so would not be saluted.



> For example why is this rank called "Vice-President" instead of Commander:



That would be a Coast Guard Auxiliary member (silver stripes rather than gold).  The Coast Guard Auxiliary is organized into regional corporations.  Its members are volunteers, many of whom operate their own boats as required for search and rescue taskings.

Coast Guard officers' ranks are not named like naval ranks.  Coast Guard officers have a pay classification like most other civil servants, e.g. SO-MAO-3 (Ship's Officer, Marine Operator 3).  The insignia they wear indicates position in the ship (e.g. second officer or chief engineer) more than rank.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (9 Nov 2006)

Their insignia is based on the Merchant Marine, three full bars is a Captain of a larger ship, 2 full and centre thin, is the first Mate, etc. Purple between the strips represents the Engineering branch.

I have been on CCG vessels where some of the Seaman hold higher certificates that the Bridge Officers, also a bit of a stink when they wanted to bring a ship from the West coast to the East coast and they found out that the CCG college certificates were not recognized in International waters, something that has been fixed I understand. Drill/saluting is something the seaman would refuse to do and the only salute you would get is the one fingered one!!

funny noticing the difference between the CCG and the USCG at our gatherings, the USCG seems to have an average age of 20-25, where the CCG is more likely 30-40. Many of the CCG seaman come from or have other marine oriented jobs. This was a bit of a problem when we joined DFO as a number of the CCG guys were also fishermen and fishing vessel masters.


----------



## Neill McKay (9 Nov 2006)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Their insignia is based on the Merchant Marine, three full bars is a Captain of a larger ship, 2 full and centre thin, is the first Mate, etc. Purple between the strips represents the Engineering branch.



I'm sure I've seen 4-ringers in CCG ships.



> I have been on CCG vessels where some of the Seaman hold higher certificates that the Bridge Officers, also a bit of a stink when they wanted to bring a ship from the West coast to the East coast and they found out that the CCG college certificates were not recognized in International waters, something that has been fixed I understand.



CCG officers now have commercial certificates (Watchkeeping Mate Ship on the way out of the College for deck officers).


----------



## Colin Parkinson (9 Nov 2006)

I seem to remember that our Regional Director of the Pacific CCG region was wearing 4 stripes, (to bad he didn't earn them!    ) so it is a possibility. I spent most of my time on the smaller ships and on the west coast, so I don't know the details of the bigger breakers on the East Coast.


----------



## STONEY (10 Nov 2006)

Some years ago it was realized that when there were meetings between CCG and the USCG ,as happens a lot, there was no way to tell who the Canadians were. The USCG were all there loaded with ribbons and brass like third world dictators while the CCG were at these meetings in civies so there was no way for the USCG to tell who was in charge or who was his go-for so it was decided to give people uniforms that displayed equivalent rank even though these people didn't actually have any rank.  The commissioner of the CCG wears Vice Admiral uniform, Regional Directors = Rear Admiral, Directors = 4 rings, Superintendants=3 rings and so on down.  So now thay are not completely ignored at international meetings as they were in civies seeing as most world CG's wear uniforms.  CCG ships captains of larger vessels wear 4 rings which are to show that they are the Ships Captain just as almost all merchant ships captains regardless of size of importance of their ships, wear 4 rings.  In the CCG ships captains are of various civil service levels and pay scales usually determined by the size of the ship they are on.
      Most CCG employees do not have uniforms of any sort , of those that do, many refuse to wear them , many others wear them only partially ie wear a uniform shirt with an old pair of jeans and any footwear that suites their mood that day. Saluting is not in their vocabulary & mostly first names are used. When uniforms ,are worn ,they are mostly tied to the position you are working rather than any rank. Hence one could be working at a job that you wear 2 stripes and a week later at a job that only calls for 1 stripe . Remember i didn't say it made any sense.

Cheers


----------



## Colin Parkinson (10 Nov 2006)

CCG does issue uniforms,  (I still have about a dozen pairs) blue shirts and dark blue pants which look remarkable like the Customs and Bus drivers, prior to that they wore very,very dark blue or black boiler suits and black jacket and pants. Helicopter, aircraft and hovercraft guys get flight suits.

The number of bars that the captain wears varies, on my R class cutter, my Captains have worn thick/thint/hick (aka Major in the army) 

I just left a message with my buddy who runs the CCG Pacific website to see if he can dig up a document that I can post here on the "offical" version.

Before I did the CCG, I did a brief stint at BC Ferries, on my first few trips on the cutters, I had to wear my ferries uniform (also remarkable similar) sans badges, the CCG suppy system for uniforms made the Miltary look uber-efficent. It did get better though. Also keep in mind that only fleet personal, RCC staff, a few others and Boating Safety Officers (now with TC) are to wear uniforms, Shore staff wore civies or supplied coveralls.


----------



## Neill McKay (10 Nov 2006)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Boating Safety Officers (now with TC) are to wear uniforms



Do they still?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (12 Nov 2006)

Not at the moment to my understanding as they are no longer part of the CCG, but part of TC, hopefully if they bring CCG back to TC, we (boating Safety & Navigable Waters) will be under CCG again. Currenty both sections are part of Marine Safety at TC.


----------



## Neill McKay (13 Nov 2006)

Colin P said:
			
		

> hopefully if they bring CCG back to TC



Is some thought being given to doing that?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (14 Nov 2006)

Very difficult to say, the marriage between DFO & CCG was via shotgun, with two very grumpy partners. If CCG goes, then DFO will likely lose it's fleet. CCG brought a lot to the DFO fleet and improved training and standards, but a lot of the DFO guys missed the gray fleet days. DFO is one totally screwed up outfit overtime and travel cheques take up to 6 months to arrive (TC is about 2 weeks) Harassment is a problem, morale is a problem (somebody threatened to blow up compensation in Vancouver, can't imagine why  : ) Presently CCG is a Special Operating Agency (SOA) sort like a divorced couple living under the same roof, but no sex. At least the CCG budget is not getting raped as much anymore by the DFO senior management!

I don't miss DFO at all, but I do miss wearing the CCG crest.

What the future holds depends on the party in power, Liberal and I doubt things will change. Full CPC might bring CCG back to TC or put it into new department similar to Homeland security.


----------



## CougarKing (16 Nov 2006)

STONEY said:
			
		

> The commissioner of the CCG wears Vice Admiral uniform, Regional Directors = Rear Admiral, Directors = 4 rings, Superintendants=3 rings and so on down.  So now thay are not completely ignored at international meetings as they were in civies seeing as most world CG's wear uniforms.  CCG ships captains of larger vessels wear 4 rings which are to show that they are the Ships Captain just as almost all merchant ships captains regardless of size of importance of their ships, wear 4 rings.  In the CCG ships captains are of various civil service levels and pay scales usually determined by the size of the ship they are on.



So do you mean to tell me that if the Commissioner and Regional Directors of the CCG meets a USCG Admiral at one of these meetings, he doesn't salute the American even if they're all wearing admiral's uniforms? (how about vice-versa?- Has a USCG officer (say O-6 and below) ever made the mistake (?)  of saluting the CCG Commissioner in uniform?) Just wanting to clarify what may be viewed as a really awkward situation by some.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (18 Nov 2006)

As the stripes are not "earned" I doubt they are aware of protocol, a lot of fumbling and unsureness would result. I remember sitting in the can listening to 2 members of my senior management, both wearing uniforms with a "fantasy rank" which was supposed to represent their postion in management. Only one had any time at sea and not for very long and left for wrong reasons at that, the other was well....

Anyways the 2 of them wearing squealing like two kids with new toys and blathering on about how good it looks and how the USCG will respect them now, blah,blah. I flushed and stepped out of the stall, gave them the look and walked out, they both looked like,they had been caught choking their chickens.  :


----------



## Neill McKay (18 Nov 2006)

Colin, where were you will all these stories when I was asking for advice on joining? 

For the OP, it might be helpful to look at the Coast Guard in context with other uniform-wearing people like customs officers, officers and crew in Marine Atlantic or BC Ferries ships, CATSA staff (the federal airport security outfit), and so on.  All wear uniforms with military-style ranks but there isn't the formal protocol around those ranks that there is in the Forces.

The US Coast Guard is a military service, with many parallels to the other US military services.  The Canadian Coast Guard is a partly-uniformed part of the civil service, so there isn't the same framework of protocol and service customs there is in the Forces.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (19 Nov 2006)

The CCG is a good career and honourable despite the best efforts of DFO to muck it up.


----------



## CougarKing (24 Nov 2006)

Colin P said:
			
		

> As the stripes are not "earned" I doubt they are aware of protocol, a lot of fumbling and unsureness would result. I remember sitting in the can listening to 2 members of my senior management, both wearing uniforms with a "fantasy rank" which was supposed to represent their postion in management. Only one had any time at sea and not for very long and left for wrong reasons at that, the other was well....
> 
> Anyways the 2 of them wearing squealing like two kids with new toys and blathering on about how good it looks and how the USCG will respect them now, blah,blah. I flushed and stepped out of the stall, gave them the look and walked out, they both looked like,they had been caught choking their chickens.  :



Colin,

So how did these two CCG senior managers/directors get to their positions if both of them had little or no sea time? Did they just get an MBA or something? Well, after all it does say on Wikipedia that the CCG is based on a civilian "management model" rather than a military chain of command.

BTW, on another note, does the CCG commissioner and other regional directors have the authority like admirals to tell individual CCG ships on where to sail and where to port of call or they don't have the right to interfere with the Captains of these ships because they're like merchant sailors?

Just needing a little more clarification.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (24 Nov 2006)

One did spend some time at sea, but was not suited for the role, he was very bright but not capable of the diverse requirements of being a bridge officer, the other came from another government department as a senior manager with a accountant background I believe.

Senior management can dictate ship routing and generally do it through setting priorities and then leaving the details to the fleet management people. However for foreign ports of call, permission is usually required unless there is an emergency. The Captain can make any decision they want, but may have to justify later, ships are expensive to run and there are work sheduales to meet. Each region normally runs a Regional Operation Centre that divides up taskings to the ship that is nearest/best suited for the task. the minister may request that a ship attend a event and such a request is normally only refused if there is a very good reason not to (SAR zone coverage, breakdowns, etc)

Civilian management model is a polite term for it


----------



## CougarKing (24 Nov 2006)

Thanks again for all the responses. I had all these CCG questions because I was seriously considering a career change (won't say my current job) and was considering a 13-week seamanship course/Bridge Watchman course at a local college (British Columbia Institute of Technology) as a start.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (24 Nov 2006)

If you are young, it is a good career to start in, do the training, go deep sea when you are young to get your deep sea time so you can write your ON 1 & 2. then join the CCG, so you can have a bit more of a home life and then move into BC Ferries as you get older and have a family and retirement.

Yes being young is a good time to plan towards retirement. Federal Service will give a good pension.


----------



## CougarKing (24 Nov 2006)

Colin,

Well, I am only 24 years old now. I was seriously considering the CCG because I've always had an interest in naval/maritime affairs. I'm also considering Marcom but the wait "for the call" is too long and I'm not sure if I'd want to be stationed away from British Columbia (I might be sent to Halifax, not Esquimalt). 

Still, I'm not so sure if I will be much use on ship without that vocational seamanship course, since my major in college (it's not technical) has nothing to do with the sea or marine engineering. I also considered the Coast Guard Auxiliary and keep my current job, but I'm not sure if the Auxiliary is anything like the real CCG.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (24 Nov 2006)

Although the quality of the aux. can vary, the majority fo fine work, and you can learn certain skill sets there. But SAR is only part of the CCG mandate. There is a shortage of Deck Officers around the world. Byt the time you finish the BCIT course and get a job, you will be near 28, that gives a few years out in the blue to get the time, then apply for the CCG, where you would do month on, month off, so you can have a home life, set up a family, etc. Going navy is also a good career


----------



## CougarKing (24 Nov 2006)

Thanks again. BTW, I was talking about the 13-week Bridge Watchman course at BCIT, not the 4 year Deck Officer's course. Still, I've also seriously considered going back to college to get that other qualification.

Thanks for all your insights.


----------



## Neill McKay (25 Nov 2006)

CougarKing said:
			
		

> Thanks again. BTW, I was talking about the 13-week Bridge Watchman course at BCIT, not the 4 year Deck Officer's course. Still, I've also seriously considered going back to college to get that other qualification.



Have you looked into the Coast Guard College at all?


----------



## CougarKing (25 Nov 2006)

Even though I've been through the Coast Guard College's website...

and even if the benefits of having a govt.-paid education at a quasi-military college (well someone said the cadets there do 12 hours of drill instruction) like the Coast Guard College are attractive...

...I'm still gauging whether I really want to go back to college again at my age, especially since I already have a degree (won't say what major) and since the CCGC website doesn't really say whether there's an age limit for cadet candidates for that college. I assume they do, but I may be wrong. Also, I assume that their selection process must be just as stringent as that for RMC Kingston.

Taking a 3-year Marine Engineer's course at BCIT here in BC or even in Georgian College in Ontario seems attractive as well, though I'm not sure about the opportunnities for advancement of a CCG engineering officer as opposed to a deck officer.


----------



## Neill McKay (25 Nov 2006)

CougarKing said:
			
		

> ...I'm still gauging whether I really want to go back to college again at my age, especially since I already have a degree (won't say what major) and since the CCGC website doesn't really say whether there's an age limit for cadet candidates for that college. I assume they do, but I may be wrong.



Nope.  Age limits are a bit out of style since the Charter of Rights came into effect.  I understand that "mature students" are far from being unheard of there.



> Also, I assume that their selection process must be just as stringent as that for RMC Kingston.



I've been through the selection process for the CG College (but not for RMC), and I would suggest that marks aren't as important as they seem to be for RMC.  The process consists of some written tests -- high-school level math, physics, and languages mostly, an interview, and, if they offer you a job, security clearance and Transport Canada medical exam.  The process seems to be geared towards high school graduates.  As a thirty-something with a degree and some professional experience I found it a breeze.



> Taking a 3-year Marine Engineer's course at BCIT here in BC or even in Georgian College in Ontario seems attractive as well, though I'm not sure about the opportunnities for advancement of a CCG engineering officer as opposed to a deck officer.



You can do engineering at the CG College as well.  My understanding is that they very rarely hire officers from any other source than the College, but that's something you should find out about from someone with more knowledge than me.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (25 Nov 2006)

We call the preferred hiring of the CG college grads "The fellowship of the ring" (they all wear their class rings) On the West Coast about maybe half of the deck Officers are college grads the rest worked their way up from the deck or came in from the commercial fleet.


----------



## CougarKing (28 Nov 2006)

Colin,

You've heard of CCG MCTS Officers? Those Marine Control and Traffic of Shipping (is this definition right?) Isn't it they don't wear uniforms or do they like the rest of the CCG?


----------



## Neill McKay (28 Nov 2006)

CougarKing said:
			
		

> Colin,
> 
> You've heard of CCG MCTS Officers? Those Marine Control and Traffic of Shipping (is this definition right?)



It's Marine Communication and Traffic Services.


----------



## CougarKing (28 Nov 2006)

I was only pointing out the MCTS Officers because I wondered why they don't wear CCG uniforms (not just because they're not ship crews, since I believe USCG people in similar positions are still part of the USCG and wear uniforms). Do they consider themselves just like Airport Traffic Controllers? Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (28 Nov 2006)

Just got off the phone with an old shipmate who works at MCTS Vancouver, he said the idea of uniforms for them was kicked around for awhile, but as the centre is not open to the public (except pre-arranged tours) there was no need of them to wear them.


----------



## CougarKing (28 Nov 2006)

Thanks for going out of your way for the reply. Still, I don't agree with that logic/argument since most Coast Guard ships aren't normally open to the public either and the crews (most of 'em anyway) wear uniforms or some sort of common working wear.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (28 Nov 2006)

Logic and CCG policies aren't always best buddies!  ;D


----------



## Neill McKay (28 Nov 2006)

CougarKing said:
			
		

> Thanks for going out of your way for the reply. Still, I don't agree with that logic/argument since most Coast Guard ships aren't normally open to the public either and the crews (most of 'em anyway) wear uniforms or some sort of common working wear.



Perhaps there are differences in working environment and culture that make uniforms desirable in a ship but not at an MCTS centre.

Comparisons with the USCG don't hold a lot of water in matters such as this, since the USCG is a military service and the CCG isn't.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (29 Nov 2006)

I think trying to make the CCG into our version of the USCG will be a loosing battle at best. Our CCG will resist any change to make them otherwise. Try and expand the Navy and get us the ships to do expanded patrols and aid to navigation missions (i.e. icebreaking).


----------



## Colin Parkinson (29 Nov 2006)

As I mentioned, the real reason to restrict uniform wear ashore was to prevent a whole bunch of shore types wandering around festooned with gold braid.


----------



## Neill McKay (29 Nov 2006)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> I think trying to make the CCG into our version of the USCG will be a loosing battle at best. Our CCG will resist any change to make them otherwise. Try and expand the Navy and get us the ships to do expanded patrols and aid to navigation missions (i.e. icebreaking).



Patrols make good sense, but why do you suggest the navy doing icebreaking?


----------



## STONEY (11 Dec 2006)

It should also be pointed out that in the CG things differ a lot from region to region so what Colin says happens on west coast may be totally different in another region.  In Maritimes region MCTS and Operations Officers were issued uniforms and for a time all wore them. Then a couple of people raised a protest and it was decided that it wasn't compulsory and so most people stopped wearing them. Others chose to continue and so today you have a mixture of both.  The politically correct also raised a stink and management caved and said under the Charter no dress code of any sort could be dictated and so today you can wear just about any thing you want to work .  While I wear a uniform most of the time many where I work wear clothes I wouldn't wear out in public let alone to work in an office.  Many of those who do wear uniforms wear all different matter of dress or mix and match. CG truck drivers in area for example may wear a CG hat,Jacket & Shirt  with an old pair of jeans and any footwear from sneakers to rubber boots. UPS or Fedex are more military than the CG. 

Cheers


----------



## CougarKing (5 Jan 2007)

Alright, no matter how NON-military they are, their formal uniforms are still very navy-like in nature such as the ones in the pictures I posted below from the CCG Pacific Fleet's website. BTW how often do these crewmembers get to wear them- I assume not out in public like Marcom people, but probably at special, formal events where CCG officers or crewmembers may be invited?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (5 Jan 2007)

Gad there so much gold braid there they will have to do a stability calculation when they all stumble up to the bridge.  :

Coast Guard College, a.k.a. "Fellowship of the ring"


----------



## Colin Parkinson (5 Jan 2007)

This is more like it:

http://www.pacific.ccg-gcc.gc.ca/photos/cgatwork/images/ccg85.jpg


http://www.pacific.ccg-gcc.gc.ca/photos/cgatwork/images/ccg77.jpg


http://www.pacific.ccg-gcc.gc.ca/photos/cgatwork/images/ccg68.jpg

http://www.pacific.ccg-gcc.gc.ca/photos/cgatwork/images/ccg54.jpg (2nd from the left is ex-RCD, started work student, convinced him to go military for awhile and then he came back to be a rescue diver.)

http://www.pacific.ccg-gcc.gc.ca/photos/cgatwork/images/ccg2.jpg Used to be friends with the girl in this picture. 


http://www.pacific.ccg-gcc.gc.ca/photos/cgatwork/images/ccg21.jpg



Will have to talk to the webmaster he removed my picture of me in a "Rathat" diving helmet.


----------



## CougarKing (5 Jan 2007)

Colin P,

So when are you supposed to wear them-those uniforms with the braids-  only at special formal events?  

BTW, I didn't know that CCG crewmen were issued berets. Also, no offence, but what are the shaving regulations- especially with the guy in braids in the first picture you posted?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (10 Jan 2007)

Here are some rank insigna's for the CCG. I have a 41 page document I need to read through but you have to wait a day or two. Can't link you directly as it is CCG Intranet, even I can't see it directly although I am still in the federal service, thankfully I have friends in low places.  8)


----------



## CougarKing (20 Jan 2007)

Colin P and all,

Here's a little tribute to the Canadian Coast Guard using the Canadian national anthem, which was prepared more for the Coast Guard Auxiliary, but I think it applies for you main CCG personnel as well.

English version
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VK4wXCEumlw&mode=related&search= 

French
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etEb-MixlaA&mode=related&search=



I hope you enjoy it too.

Cougar


----------



## CougarKing (26 Jan 2007)

Hello all,

I have another question- Once a crewman is "hired" by the CCG as a crewman one of the cutters or Icebreakers or rescue ships, do they have a choice where they are assigned? For example, could one choose to be stationed at CCG Victoria or CCG Pat Bay or CCG Kitsilano or CCG Prince Rupert? Just curious...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (26 Jan 2007)

I believe the ships crews are pooled out of Victoria, likely as a deckhand your first job will be on the larger ships. The smaller stations are generally full time staff and hire replacements from the local community. When they accept you, the HR department will phone you and say: "There is a slot on CCGS "Whatever" leaving for 28 days in 2 days can you be at the dock tomorrow?" I suggest that when offered you snag it regardless of how inconvenient the timing may be. You will likely start as a causal filling in for regular crew off on leave/training. The first trip is very important to your career as a bad comment to the HR staff from the Bosum or Chief Officer will scupper your chances of being hired again. It will take up to a year of off and on before you will likely get a chance at a regular shift and then 5 years of regular service to become full time. Now sometimes you luck out and fall into a job, but likely you will have to work at impressing people to get an offer.


----------

